# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour nha trang-đà lạt, tour du lịch giá rẻ, tour hè 2012, Hotline: 0909.778.227

## abctravel

Tour nha trang-đà lạt, tour du lịch giá rẻ, tour hè 2012, tour giá rẻ đà lạt, tour nha trang giá rẻ, du lịch nha trang-đà lạt, tour du lịch nha trang đà lạt

Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM
ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909 778 227 (Tư vấn 24/7)

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH

Thời gian: 4 Ngày 4 Đêm

Phương tiện: Ô tô

Giá Tour: 1.650.000 VNĐ

ĐÊM 01: TP. HCM – NHA TRANG

21h30:Xe và HDV ABC Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Trên xe đoàn tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke, nghe thuyết minh về huyền thoại các vùng đất mà đoàn đi qua…Nghỉ đêm trên xe.

NGÀY 01: NHA TRANG – BIỂN ĐẢO 

06h00:Đến Nha Trang, nhận phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng.
08h00:Xe đưa đoàn tới cảng Cầu Đá, lên tàu tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang (một trong 29 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới). Tới Bãi Tranh đoàn tự do tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi trên biển: môtô nước, ca nô, kéo dù Jetsky,bơi snock, lặn ngắm san hô…(tự túc).
11h00:Qua KDL Con Sẻ Tre dùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
12h00:Đoàn lên tàu về lại đất liền.

14h30:Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan Hòn Chồng, ngắm nhìn dãy núi cô Tiên kiều diễm, nghe kể về truyền thuyết ông khổng lồ câu cá; tham quan tháp Bà Pônagar, KDL tắm bùn khoáng Tháp Bà (chi phí tắm bùn tự túc).
17h30:Quý khách dùng bữa cơm chiều bên người thân trong ánh hoàng hôn nơi phố biển.
18h30:Xe đưa quý khách ra cảng Phú Quý, lên cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới, qua KDL giải trí Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt (tự túc).
21h00:Xe đón đoàn về khách sạn.Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

NGÀY 02: NHA TRANG – ĐÀ LẠT 

07h00 :Big Grin: ùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách tham quan Chùa Long Sơn, nhà thờ Núi Nha Trang; đi chợ Đầm mua sắm đặc sản.
11h30:Trả phòng, dùng cơm trưa.
12h30:Đoàn khởi hành đi Đà Lạt.
16h00:Đến Đà Lạt, nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.
18h00:Quý khách dùng cơm tối. Tối tự do dạo phố, ngắm cảnh Hồ Xuân Hương trong tiết trời se lạnh của thành phố cao nguyên. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.

NGÀY 03: ĐÀ LẠT – THÔNG REO 

06h30:Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng, khởi hành tham quan KDL Đồi Mộng Mơ với trích đoạn “Vạn Lý Trường Thành”, tham quan Mộng Mơ Tửu, ngôi nhà Cổ 300 năm; khu tưởng niệm nhà thơ Hàn Mạc Tử và cố nhạc sĩ Trịnh Công Sơn; tham dự chương trình nhạc cồng chiêng Tây Nguên. Thưởng thúc đặc sản Đà Lạt; Mứt, dâu…(miễn phí). Xe đưa đoàn tới tham quan nhà thờ Dormaine de Marie. Tham quan Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm – Hồ Tuyền Lâm.
11h30 :Big Grin: ùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
14h30:Khởi hành tham quan khởi hành tham quan, chinh phục đỉnh Langbiang, nghe truyền thuyết về chuyện tình của chàng Lang và nàng Biang.
17h30:Quý khách dùng cơm tối. Xe đưa đoàn vào xã Lát thưởng thức thịt rừng, tham gia chương trình lửa trại hoành tráng và ấn tượng cùng các nghệ sĩ dân tộc Lạch.
21h00:Về lại khách sạn. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.

NGÀY 04: ĐÀ LẠT – TP. HCM 

06h30:Làm thủ tục trả phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi chợ Đà Lạt, mua sắm đặc sản.  Khởi hành về Tp. HCM, trên đường ghé tham quan thác Prenn.
12h00 :Big Grin: ùng cơm trưa tại NH Tâm Châu (Bảo Lộc), thưởng thức trà, café miễn phí.
18h30:Về đến Tp. HCM, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. ABC Travel chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 1.650.000đ/khách

Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến dưới 12 tuổi tính ½ giá vé ngủ chung với bố mẹ)

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:

- Vận chuyển: Xe DL đời mới, máy lạnh.
- Lưu trú: Khách sạn 2* đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 –  4 khách/phòng)
             + Tại Nha Trang:Nha Trang Beach, Thế Giới, Dream, Rainbow…
             + Tại Đà Lạt: Hàng Không, Bông Hồng, Ánh Dương…
                     (hoặc những khách sạn tương đương).
- Ăn uống:
             + Bữa chính: 07 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 50.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm)
             + Bữa sáng:  04 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu… có café, giải khát.
             + Bữa khuya: 01 bữa: cháo hải sản
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối (Aquafina) chai 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế
- Tặng đoàn:Hình lưu niệm.

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:
- Thuế VAT
- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình

Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM
ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909 778 227 (Tư vấn 24/7)

----------


## vietnamstyle

Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ, bài viết rất bổ ích cho những ai đang muốn đi du lịch

----------


## asia_nt01

Du Lịch Nha Trang

Gia đình mình gồm 8 người với 2 gia đình nhỏ dự định hè này đi du lịch Nha Trang bằng tàu hỏa, sau đó sẽ thuê xe hoặc mang theo xe máy để đi lại. Mong các bạn tư vấn giùm mình một tour trong đó có thể đi chơi ở những nơi còn hoang sơ, có thể tắm suối hoặc biển trong ngày. (Huỳnh Nga)

Tư vấn du lịch Nha Trang
Nếu gia đình bạn muốn đi Nha Trang trong thời gian 2 đến 3 ngày, nếu xuất phát từ Sài Gòn.... thì nên đi vào ban đêm, lộ trình sẽ là 9 tiếng nếu là xe giường nằm và 7,5 tiếng nếu là tàu lửa. Ra đến Nha Trang nên thuê một khách sạn mini gần biển, không cần gần trung tâm lắm, vì đã có thuê xe máy (giá vẫn rẻ hơn cước vận chuyển bằng xe khách hay tàu lửa).
Nếu muốn đi đảo thì nên đăng ký ghép tua giá rẻ hơn, còn muốn đi suối thi ở Nha Trang có các suối trên với các khoảng cách như sau: suối Tiên (huyện Diên khánh 22 km), Suối Ba hồ 25 km, suối Đá Giăng (đẹp nhất), suối thác Rùng (thác lạnh) ở Diên Khánh 24k m, suối nước nóng - nhiệt độ lớn nhất tại các hóc đá đến 70 độ C có thể luộc trứng hồng đào ở Dục Mỹ - Ninh Hòa 47 km, Suối Đổ 15 km...
Ngoài ra có thể ra Suối Hoa Lan chơi cảm giác mạnh leo núi. Ngoài ra còn có thể đi xem khỉ làm xiếc của chuyến đi trên. Đi cáp treo qua khu nghỉ dưởng cao cấp Vinpeal tận hưởng khu giải tri hiện đại bậc nhất VN như nói trước giá mỗi người từ 250 ngàn đến 350 ngàn tùy theo mùa.
Ngoài ra không nên ăn đồ biển tại các nơi du lịch vì giá rất đắt nếu muốn ăn thì nên hỏi kỷ trước giá và kg. Nếu muốn ăn đồ hải sản thì nên ghé qua khu vực Cầu Bóng.... dân địa phương biển kinh doanh giá tốt chấp nhận được hoặc Quán Thanh Hiền dưới chân Khu du lịch hòn Chồng, đường Phạm Văn Đồng. Quán bề ngoài cũ kỹ nhưng thức ăn tươi nhất và giá cả (kể cả người địa phương cũng ghé quán này rất đông).du lich
Ngoài ra bạn có thể đến các điểm du lịch và khu di tích như sau: Tháp Bà Pona ga, Dinh Bảo Đại, Chùa Long Sơn (Chùa Phật Trắng), hòn Chồng, hồ cá Trí nguyên, Hải Học Viên xem cá khủng long, nhà thờ Đá, mộ ông Yersin tại suối Dầu 18 km, hòn Tằm, đảo Yến....

Mình là người Nha Trang và hiện đang làm trong ngành du lịch, mình thử góp ý 1 chút cho gia đình bạn có 1 chuyến đi thành công nhé.
1/ Gia đình bạn không cần phải mang xe máy đi đâu, vì ở Nha Trang, dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy khá phổ biến. Giá thuê xe cũng không quá cao, trung bình xe tay ga, giá khoảng: 100.000đồng/ngày; xe số, giá khoảng: 90.000đồng/ngày. Xăng tự đổ. Trên xe có kèm theo mũ bảo hiểm.
2/ Một số chương trình tour hoang sơ, gia đình bạn có thể đến: Tour Vân Phong nha trang: lộ trình hơi xa, tốt nhất nên mua tour ghép đoàn, vừa có thể giao lưu với mọi người, vừa an toàn... Tuy nhiên, đi ghép thì phụ thuộc thời gian. Hoặc bạn có thể thuê xe tự lái hoặc có người lái, còn các dịch vụ khác, gia đình tự túc để trải nghiệm khám phá. Khỏang cách 100km
- Tour thác YangBay, tuy không còn hoang sơ do có bàn tay con người tham gia cải tạo, nhưng cũng là 1 điểm đến thú vị và mới mẻ đối với khách du lịch ít có dịp được ghé Nha Trang. Chương trình này cũng có tour ghép hoặc cũng có thể thuê xe tự lái hoặc có tài xế để thoải mái khám phá. Khoảng cách 30km.
- Tour Ba Hồ: đi về hướng Bắc, cách thành phố 25km. Nơi đây có 3 hồ nước sắp xếp thứ tự từ trên cao, bạn có thể khám phá cảm giác phiêu lưu khi len lỏi giữa những tảng đá lớn và dây rừng, cảm nhận hơi lạnh của núi rừng.. tắm suối mát lạnh... Chúc bạn và gia đình có 1 chuyến đi vui vẻ nhé.

----------


## asia_nt01

Du lịch nha trang

Gia đình mình gồm 8 người với 2 gia đình nhỏ dự định hè này đi du lịch nha trangbằng tàu hỏa, sau đó sẽ thuê xe hoặc mang theo xe máy để đi lại. Mong các bạn tư vấn giùm mình một tour trong đó có thể đi chơi ở những nơi còn hoang sơ, có thể tắm suối hoặc biển trong ngày. (Huỳnh Nga)

Tư vấn du lịch Nha Trang
Nếu gia đình bạn muốn đi Nha Trang trong thời gian 2 đến 3 ngày, nếu xuất phát từ Sài Gòn.... thì nên đi vào ban đêm, lộ trình sẽ là 9 tiếng nếu là xe giường nằm và 7,5 tiếng nếu là tàu lửa. Ra đến Nha Trang nên thuê một khách sạn mini gần biển, không cần gần trung tâm lắm, vì đã có thuê xe máy (giá vẫn rẻ hơn cước vận chuyển bằng xe khách hay tàu lửa).
Nếu muốn đi đảo thì nên đăng ký ghép tua giá rẻ hơn, còn muốn đi suối thi ở Nha Trang có các suối trên với các khoảng cách như sau: suối Tiên (huyện Diên khánh 22 km), Suối Ba hồ 25 km, suối Đá Giăng (đẹp nhất), suối thác Rùng (thác lạnh) ở Diên Khánh 24k m, suối nước nóng - nhiệt độ lớn nhất tại các hóc đá đến 70 độ C có thể luộc trứng hồng đào ở Dục Mỹ - Ninh Hòa 47 km, Suối Đổ 15 km...
Ngoài ra có thể ra Suối Hoa Lan chơi cảm giác mạnh leo núi. Ngoài ra còn có thể đi xem khỉ làm xiếc của chuyến đi trên. Đi cáp treo qua khu nghỉ dưởng cao cấp Vinpeal tận hưởng khu giải tri hiện đại bậc nhất VN như nói trước giá mỗi người từ 250 ngàn đến 350 ngàn tùy theo mùa.
Ngoài ra không nên ăn đồ biển tại các nơi du lịch vì giá rất đắt nếu muốn ăn thì nên hỏi kỷ trước giá và kg. Nếu muốn ăn đồ hải sản thì nên ghé qua khu vực Cầu Bóng.... dân địa phương biển kinh doanh giá tốt chấp nhận được hoặc Quán Thanh Hiền dưới chân Khu du lịch hòn Chồng, đường Phạm Văn Đồng. Quán bề ngoài cũ kỹ nhưng thức ăn tươi nhất và giá cả (kể cả người địa phương cũng ghé quán này rất đông).
Ngoài ra bạn có thể đến các điểm du lịch và khu di tích như sau: Tháp Bà Pona ga, Dinh Bảo Đại, Chùa Long Sơn (Chùa Phật Trắng), hòn Chồng, hồ cá Trí nguyên, Hải Học Viên xem cá khủng long, nhà thờ Đá, mộ ông Yersin tại suối Dầu 18 km, hòn Tằm, đảo Yến....

Tư vấn du lịch Nha Trang
Mình là người Nha Trang và hiện đang làm trong ngành du lịch, mình thử góp ý 1 chút cho gia đình bạn có 1 chuyến đi thành công nhé.
1/ Gia đình bạn không cần phải mang xe máy đi đâu, vì ở Nha Trang, dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy khá phổ biến. Giá thuê xe cũng không quá cao, trung bình xe tay ga, giá khoảng: 100.000đồng/ngày; xe số, giá khoảng: 90.000đồng/ngày. Xăng tự đổ. Trên xe có kèm theo mũ bảo hiểm.
2/ Một số chương trình tour hoang sơ, gia đình bạn có thể đến: Tour Vân Phong: lộ trình hơi xa, tốt nhất nên mua tour ghép đoàn, vừa có thể giao lưu với mọi người, vừa an toàn... Tuy nhiên, đi ghép thì phụ thuộc thời gian. Hoặc bạn có thể thuê xe tự lái hoặc có người lái, còn các dịch vụ khác, gia đình tự túc để trải nghiệm khám phá. Khỏang cách 100km
- Tour thác YangBay, tuy không còn hoang sơ do có bàn tay con người tham gia cải tạo, nhưng cũng là 1 điểm đến thú vị và mới mẻ đối với khách du lịch ít có dịp được ghé Nha Trang. Chương trình này cũng có tour ghép hoặc cũng có thể thuê xe tự lái hoặc có tài xế để thoải mái khám phá. Khoảng cách 30km.
- Tour Ba Hồ: đi về hướng Bắc, cách thành phố 25km. Nơi đây có 3 hồ nước sắp xếp thứ tự từ trên cao, bạn có thể khám phá cảm giác phiêu lưu khi len lỏi giữa những tảng đá lớn và dây rừng, cảm nhận hơi lạnh của núi rừng.. tắm suối mát lạnh... Chúc bạn và gia đình có 1 chuyến đi vui vẻ nhé.

Du lịch Nha Trang
Bạn có thể đi tàu lửa SE ra tới Nha Trang rồi chơi tại TP Nha Trang. Sau đó thuê xe du lịch 7 chỗ đi nhưng nơi con hoang sơ là đi suối Ba Hồ cách TP Nha Trang khoản 18 km về phía bắc rồi sau đó chạy ra biển Dốc Lếch cách suối Ba Hồ 20 km về phía bắc và còn nhiều địa điểm đẹp nữa. 

Quý vị có thể liên hệ trực tiếp tại công ty:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: asiatourist@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------


## caocuong1982

Mình chưa có cơ hội để đến được với miền đất nhiều thắng cảnh như Nha Trang,đọc những bài các bạn giới thiệu về NT mà mình rất muốn được đi ngay đến đó,chắc chắn trong cuộc đời mình sẽ phải có 1 lần được đặt chân đến đó mới được

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

Chuyên tổ chức tour giá rẻ cho các cơ quan, các cty... Call: 0909 778 227

----------

